# Shaq forces Sabonis into retirement?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> -T: Is winning another title what matters most?
> 
> Shaq: Yeah. I've passed every test they've put before me. [Former Rockets center] Hakeem [Olajuwon] demolished me once, and I came back and got him. I killed [Spurs center David] Robinson. I made [former Pacers center] Rik Smits quit. I made [Trail Blazers center Arvydas] Sabonis quit, and now he's trying to come back. I've taken on all comers, and I'm still the world's heavyweight champion of basketball.


http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/cst-spt-shaq07.html

STuart


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I thought Rashad Wallace made Sabonis quit when he threw the towl in his face.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I have three words for Shaq.

Blah, blah, blah!!!!!  

I will say that Shaq is a bruser, but the Centers mentioned all had something that Shaq didn't, an outside shot! But to his credit, he does use his size to his advantage.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

My guess is that Shaq's words bother me a lot more than they bother Sabonis.

Talk, talk, talk......


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I just wish Shaq would learn to shut up and make free throws.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Quote from * rynobot *
> 
> I thought Rashad Wallace made Sabonis quit when he threw the towl in his face.


I think that Sabonis was fed up with all the BS that went along with the Blazers. The towel in the face pushed him overboard. So you have just proven Shaq wrong!!!! Someone call the press!!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Wait... that article was from today?>!?!!?? You mean to tell me he is still saying that <strike>sh!t</strike>, and that he says, sabonis is trying to come back? Maybe it's an old quote, but the last time I check Sabas has been back all season you big dumb animal shaq!

<font style="color:#BB0000; font-size:12px; font-family:Verdana; line-height:17px; background:#FFFFEE">I'm asking again that you please quit with the masked cursing. This isn't the first time that I've had to edit you, so please don't do it again in the future. Thanks. - L4L</font>


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*the best thing to happen to basketball*

will be the day that goofball retires.
then basketball will return to an exciting beautiful game..instead
of a bulldozing,butt in your face,shoulder pushing,clearing out
event.

You would have thought that Shaq actually had some competition
the way the press in LA raved about their game against the Knicks..
like..yeah,you are supposed to beat teams like that..

Gosh,Shaq has been responsible for even Rik's retirement ??
All along I thought it was his poor old feet giving out..


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Does any one agree with me, that Sabonis sat out a year because of the dysfunction with the Blazers, his wife was in a TON of trouble and he needed to get things settled on the home front? I don't think SHAQ had a thing to do with it.

That said, I will be happy when SHAQ retires. He makes the game UGLY. I don't enjoy watching hoops when he plays. I do enjoy watching other teams, like Dallas and Sac, so this isn't a Blazer fan thing.

One of my favorite moments in NBA history was when SHAQ was man-handled by the Dream and the Magic were swept in the NBA FINALS. That was SWEET! My distain for SHAQ began long before he was a Laker!

Exactly when did SHAQ come back and get the Dream? Once he was old? Give me a break, his arrogance is astounding.


----------



## pinkegobox (Feb 5, 2003)

shaq = dumbass


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pinkegobox</b>!
> shaq = dumbass


Welcome, *pinkegobox* from Europe! Some things are just universal.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

And Shaquille wrong? Look,Shaq may be notorious for his BOLD quotes and everything,but if there is one thing he does and does VERY WELL...is back up it!! Just check 3 of his fingers and just check the past. The worst excuse around about shaquille is that he had to wait till alll the great Cneters got old to be able to make his mark. Let's think aobut this..Shaquille O'Neal was 23 years of age when he led the Magic to the NBA Finals!! 23 guys!! Patrick Ewing was still in his pirme (Had made it to the NBA Finals the year before),David Robinson was also entering his prime also! So dont get it twisted!!!! Shaq has been dominating since day 1...with the great NBA Centers still in the league. Sure he was outplayed by the Dream...but look at Shaq's numbers that series!! And look what happened to Hakeem-who was in his prime-when he had to handle Shaquille O'Neal w/o any help. Thing is,they only remember the winner. But check this..after Game 4 when the Rockets had swept the Magic..Hakeem when up to O'Neal and told him "Your the best. Just stay patient..your time will come". That was a 23 year old Shaquille O'Neal!!

Point is..he has improved dramatically in almost ever aspect of his game since departing Orlando for Los Angeles,and now in his prime (well.when healthy) there hasn't been anybody even close to having an anwser for him...and altohugh you guys might not give him credit..ask all the great Center's of the past and you definitely won't hear them make the same excuses alot of Jealous fans still make.."Well Shaq is only doing it because there isn't any other great Center" they know even in their primes..they would not be able to contain Shaquille O'Neal. He might not have the jumpshot like some cat sed above...but so what..none of those cats have 3 rings and none of those cats are 7'1 360 with an un-matched combo of size/speed/quickness and game that shaquille has. Shaq completely breaks the physical barrier and no matter how good any of those guys are..if you cannot match-him physically by yourself..it wont matter. Hell ask Hakeem Olajuwon or Bill Russell yourself!! Ask Willis Reed..who did a great job against Wilt but once sed that it would be crazy on his part to think he'd be able to handle Shaquille O'Neal.

I can go on for dayyyyys about Shaq!! An if you know my from Draft.Net..you know I will!!

But point is....shaq has been dominating since Day 1..with or w/o great Centers in the league...he is the biggest kid in the world..and also happens to be the most unstopable force to ever play the game of basketball. When he talks...you lissen..and at the end..he will tell you "I told you so".


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pimpsy Collins</b>!
> And Shaquille wrong? Look,Shaq may be notorious for his BOLD quotes and everything,but if there is one thing he does and does VERY WELL...is back up it!! Just check 3 of his fingers and just check the past. The worst excuse around about shaquille is that he had to wait till alll the great Cneters got old to be able to make his mark. Let's think aobut this..Shaquille O'Neal was 23 years of age when he led the Magic to the NBA Finals!! 23 guys!! Patrick Ewing was still in his pirme (Had made it to the NBA Finals the year before),David Robinson was also entering his prime also! So dont get it twisted!!!! Shaq has been dominating since day 1...with the great NBA Centers still in the league. Sure he was outplayed by the Dream...but look at Shaq's numbers that series!! And look what happened to Hakeem-who was in his prime-when he had to handle Shaquille O'Neal w/o any help. Thing is,they only remember the winner. But check this..after Game 4 when the Rockets had swept the Magic..Hakeem when up to O'Neal and told him "Your the best. Just stay patient..your time will come". That was a 23 year old Shaquille O'Neal!!
> 
> Point is..he has improved dramatically in almost ever aspect of his game since departing Orlando for Los Angeles,and now in his prime (well.when healthy) there hasn't been anybody even close to having an anwser for him...and altohugh you guys might not give him credit..ask all the great Center's of the past and you definitely won't hear them make the same excuses alot of Jealous fans still make.."Well Shaq is only doing it because there isn't any other great Center" they know even in their primes..they would not be able to contain Shaquille O'Neal. He might not have the jumpshot like some cat sed above...but so what..none of those cats have 3 rings and none of those cats are 7'1 360 with an un-matched combo of size/speed/quickness and game that shaquille has. Shaq completely breaks the physical barrier and no matter how good any of those guys are..if you cannot match-him physically by yourself..it wont matter. Hell ask Hakeem Olajuwon or Bill Russell yourself!! Ask Willis Reed..who did a great job against Wilt but once sed that it would be crazy on his part to think he'd be able to handle Shaquille O'Neal.
> ...



So uh, did he force Sabonis into retirement?

STuart


----------



## pinkegobox (Feb 5, 2003)

ok ok but my point is that he should be on the 50 dumbasses players list of all-time not on the greatest players list sometimes the nab make some stranges choices...

Blazers Rules


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Let's see....Olajuwon, Robinson, Smits, Sabonis...what could these 4 possibly have in common?

Oh, yeah, the fact that they were all in their mid to late 30's when Shaq "beat" them.

Smits didn't leave because of his health - it was Shaq. Olajuwon didn't retire because he was pushing 40, it was Shaq. Sabonis didn't leave the country for a year because of health/personal problems, it was Shaq.

I'm just surprised that Shaq isn't taking credit for forcing Robinson out of the league. It's only been, what, 11 years since you first played against him, Shaq - clearly he's leaving the game early because he can't get used to playing against you.

Shaq sounds like that idiot on Oregonlive - "I've spent my entire day punking Blazer fans...I rule and you lose"

Hey, Shaq - if Sabonis really left because of you, then wouldn't it make sense that he wouldn't come back until you were gone?????? 

Oh, and one last question: When it's your turn to play in your last All-Star game, will anyone offer up their starting spot so that you don't have to come off the bench?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

My problem is this-

Shaq is the most dominent center in the league and is virtually unstoppable under the current interpretation of the rules. Note that I think the guy has some skills as well. Not only is he a big dumb meathead, he has worked to improve his game.

When you're clearly more gifted than someone else, you should either be a little more benevolent in your comments about them or say nothing at all. There's simply no reason to come across as a first-class jerk.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pimpsy Collins</b>!
> 
> When he talks...you lissen..and at the end..he will tell you "I told you so".


So that was a long rant to essentially say, "Yes, Shaquille O'Neal is a blowhard of below-average intelligence"?

I'm glad even Lakers / Shaq fans agree on that score.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Didn't Shaq force Kareem to retire, too? I think Abdul-Jabar might have seen him in grade school and been intimidated.

I wonder why Wilt and Bill Russell retired... 

Ed O.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

here are some other dumbass quotes from him in this column.  

S-T: Why don't you want to play on the Olympic team?

Shaq: Simply because I've done that twice already. Now it's time for me to move over and let people like Jermaine O'Neal and Amare Stoudemire, the new futures of the funk, have a chance.

S-T: Who's the best young player coming up?

Shaq: Amare Stoudemire. Once he learns everything, he's going to be scary. This guy makes me open my eyes. He's strong in the paint. He's a mixture of Dr. J. [Julius Erving] and Bob Lanier. When I met him recently and he shook my hands, he's got the longest hands I've ever seen. They almost swallowed mine.

S-T: What's your opinion of the LeBron James affair?

Shaq: I know LeBron. He's a young kid who likes to have fun. My thing is that if you're going to watch him so closely because he is a hometown hero, then you ought to watch all hometown heroes. Do you know how many hometown heroes go to local sporting-goods stores and get jerseys for free? They're talking about bull[bleep] bylaws that people never knew existed. The fact his mama bought him a Hummer? So what? At least she did it the right way by taking out a loan to get it rather than receiving it as a gift from some shady agent or whoever. Yeah, I went to see him, and that probably helped give him notoriety. But the kid is good, and I believe he'll make it in the pros. He's the real deal, he's very humble and I wish him well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I just wish Shaq would learn to shut up and make free throws.


He has already learned how to shoot free throws. You should read the paper or something.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Does any one agree with me, that Sabonis sat out a year because of the dysfunction with the Blazers, his wife was in a TON of trouble and he needed to get things settled on the home front? I don't think SHAQ had a thing to do with it.


The main reason that Sabas took the year off last year was that he broke three toes playing soccer, and his contract had expired. He rehabbed at his home in Europe, and came back when he was able to walk/run and was worthy of an NBA contract. You're right that ONeal had nothing to do with it.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pimpsy Collins</b>!
> And Shaquille wrong? ...ask all the great Center's of the past and you definitely won't hear them make the same excuses alot of Jealous fans still make.


Well I'm not able to poll ALL of the great centers of the past, but... Nate Thurman (he's one of the 50 greatest mostly for his D) said on a local sport talk show that Wilt would have AVERAGED 100 pts. a game if they would have called the game the same way for Wilt as they do for ONeal. Don't believe me? Fresno isn't so far from SF, and Nate is in Big Nate's BBQ running things most business hours. You can't miss him, he's a real friendly guy, and the ribs are primo. 

BTW, Shaquille wrong, as usual. The general public hasn't embraced this insulting Goliath, and the ratings reflect it.

STOMP


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*come on pimpsy*

Surely you don't believe your own post..do you ???
the guy is a joke...
he clears out like no other player i have ever seen....
you call that skill ??? That's just big..pushing people..out of the way.

I just call it the biggest arse in basketball...

Big Brute's are very unattractive....

Name me one other player that uses his butt as a battering ram .

and you wonder why I have a problem with that ???

please...
save your adolation for the Lakers board.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> .
> 
> Shaq sounds like that idiot on Oregonlive - "I've spent my entire day punking Blazer fans...I rule and you lose"


AHHHH!!!! /talman runs in circles pulling his hair out

Holy CRAP that was a bad flashback!!  



My summation on Shaq:

1) Great basketball player because of the size and speed he was blessed with and some effort on his part.

2) An absolute pompous, haughty, classless human being.

3) Ugly as hell to watch on the basketball court.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If you want Shaq to shut up here is a simple way-

Beat him.

Until he loses you'll continue to hear him talk.

He backs up every word he says. I hope he continues it, personally I find it more enjoyable to watch my team win rings when they are so detested.

By the way Hakeem never dominated Shaq in the finals, they were even. It also says something about how good Shaq is if you have to go back 8 years to find some joy in him failing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> It also says something about how good Shaq is if you have to go back 8 years to find some joy in him failing.


what does it say about Shaq (and his fans) finding joy in beating a man who's had multiple injuries that would end normal players career to the point where they couldn't even play? Especially considering he was in a country who's medical advances were 20 years behind the US?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Losing doesn't affect Shaq's mouth. He talked before he won rings, and he'd be talking even if they were in the lottery.

Beating Shaq would further erode any justification for his ponderings, pontifications and punditry but there's no evidence that I can see it would shut him up.

Ed O.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> what does it say about Shaq (and his fans) finding joy in beating a man who's had multiple injuries that would end normal players career to the point where they couldn't even play? Especially considering he was in a country who's medical advances were 20 years behind the US?


It's pro sports competition. Once you step onto that court you are all equals. Nobody is going to feel pity or less joy in beating a player because of injuries. I don't want to sound morbid or be offensive or anything, but nobody is going to take it easy on Ben Wallace because his mother recently died.



> Losing doesn't affect Shaq's mouth. He talked before he won rings, and he'd be talking even if they were in the lottery.
> 
> Beating Shaq would further erode any justification for his ponderings, pontifications and punditry but there's no evidence that I can see it would shut him up.


You think Shaq would say he made Sabonis retire if Sabas wasn't 0-4 against Shaq in the playoffs? Would he call the Kings "Queens" had they won the series last year?

Then again he did call the Spurs a WNBA team after they beat them in 99, so maybe you are right.

But it seems to me that Shaq has started talking more since he's been winning rings.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i don't recall Magic talking trash about his opponents like that...or Larry, or Michael, or the Dr..


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> i don't recall Magic talking trash about his opponents like that...or Larry, or Michael, or the Dr..


EXACTLY! Shaq shows no class what so ever, and the league will be a better place when he is gone. Is game is ugly and his arrogance is out of control.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

or Kobe... 

But regardless I prefer it. It's like how the WWF has their wrestlers trash each other to build excitiment for the matches among the fans. I like guys like Shaq and Terrell Owens in Sports. I applaud those of you that just want to watch basketball but the rivalries and hate among opponents builds my interests.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> or Kobe...


whether or not kobe does it isn't related to the issue of Shaq doing it. Also, me not including Kobe in the group, is not some slight at him or the titles the Lakers have won, or his talents. 



> But regardless I prefer it. It's like how the WWF has their wrestlers trash each other to build excitiment for the matches among the fans. I like guys like Shaq and Terrell Owens in Sports. I applaud those of you that just want to watch basketball but the rivalries and hate among opponents builds my interests.


I think it's a mark twain line..about how it's better to let someone think you're a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.

Shaq should learn from that, because he's not the fool he makes himself out to be.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> or Kobe...
> 
> But regardless I prefer it. It's like how the WWF has their wrestlers trash each other to build excitiment for the matches among the fans. I like guys like Shaq and Terrell Owens in Sports. I applaud those of you that just want to watch basketball but the rivalries and hate among opponents builds my interests.


I love a good rivalry - but Shaq is dissing something great players that are retired. How is that good for the game? Showing respect for other players is important and honestly, I think you can trash talk without slamming those that came before you. And, to take credit for Sabas sitting out a year after Sabas had a rough year on a personal basis, simply lacks class. 

If I am not mistaken, Kobe has shown a great deal of respect for MJ. Sure he wants to take him on, but he doesn't minimize MJ's accomplishments in getting fired up for the opportunity. That is what I have read anyway. There could be more to what Kobe does, but I haven't read it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Jermel you said exactly the right thing*

To prove my point about Shaq ....
this is not the WWF !!!!!

I feel like something is so different about him...
something so unattractive in basketball.
It's a skills game..not brute ..

I read a post in the Lakers email group this am that made me laugh...

A poster was talking about how Hakim was "just skill"
and Shaq was "dominating and skill"..
as if the fact that he is larger and uses his shoulder and butt,that 
makes him a better player..

I can assure you Hakim had it all,he was graceful and beautiful to watch..
not a battering ram.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> If you want Shaq to shut up here is a simple way-
> 
> Beat him.
> ...


So, you endorse (and encourage) being a jerk, as long as you are also successful.

Fascinating world view! I'm sure that'll carry over nicely into parenting, as well.


----------

